# Jordanian concentrates



## elmo (28/8/18)

As the thread states I got some concentrates from Jordan, has anybody used them before anything I should watch out for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/8/18)

Never heard of them. Does it have a brand name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elmo (29/8/18)

V.G master, I can't even find anything about the supplier online which is scary... But so far I mixed 3 different batches and two of them tasted good on day 1 I'll make a habit of posting progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------

